# Texas Man’s Confession To Killing Pregnant Sister Caught On Doorbell Camera, Deputies Say



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jan 2, 2020)

PFLUGERVILLE, Texas (KEYE/CNN) - Deputies in Texas say a doorbell camera captured a 25-year-old man exit his home holding a kitchen knife and wearing bloody clothes then confess to stabbing his pregnant sister to death.

Michael Egwuagu, 25, is being held on a bond of $500,000 after he was charged with the murder of his older sister, 32-year-old Jennifer Ebichi.

The Travis County Sheriff’s Office says Egwuagu stabbed Ebichi multiple times Friday evening, killing her. An autopsy confirmed Ebichi was in her first trimester of pregnancy when she died.

"Efforts were made to save her life and the life of the reported unborn child. But ultimately, those efforts were unsuccessful, and she did pass away,” said Kristen Dark, a public information officer for the sheriff’s office.







Michael Egwuagu, 25, is charged with the murder of his pregnant sister, 32-year-old Jennifer Ebichi. An autopsy confirmed Ebichi was in her first trimester of pregnancy when she was fatally stabbed. (Source: Austin Police Department/KEYE/CNN) 
Witnesses told police they heard Egwuagu and his sister yelling inside of the Pflugerville, Texas, home. A short time later, they say Egwuagu exited the home in bloody clothes, smiling and holding a kitchen knife.

Egwuagu then walked out into the street and got on his knees as if he were praying, witnesses say.

The sheriff’s office says a doorbell camera from the home recorded the scene as witnesses described and recorded Egwuagu stating, “I killed Jennifer.”


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jan 2, 2020)

Very sad, I wonder what happened between them.

FYI, police can use footage from a ring doorbell camera without a warrant.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jan 2, 2020)

wow


----------



## discodumpling (Jan 3, 2020)

...it be your own people.  Not sure he could offer any reason for killing his big Sis.


----------



## dancinstallion (Jan 3, 2020)

She probably told him to get a job and no he cant have any money. I hope he rots. Negro has the nerve to smile and pray after just killing his flesh and blood. 

May she RIP.


----------



## Laela (Jan 3, 2020)

What's in the air in Texas?! Another "Sororocide" of a pregnant woman happened there just a week ago; Seems this one was an "honor"-type killing:

*Brother confessed to killing pregnant sister ‘because of family conflict,’ police say*


----------



## intellectualuva (Jan 4, 2020)

Wow.


----------



## chocolat79 (Jan 4, 2020)

Women aren't safe.  It doesn't matter if you know the man or not.


----------

